# Killing nutsedge durning seeding



## Rigo (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm needing some advise on taking care of nutsedge in a newly seeded area. For the past few months I sprayed the existing grass and weeds with glyphosate in an attempt to start fresh. There were a few nutsedge that made it and in hindsight maybe I should have dug them up prior to seeding. Three days into seeding and the frequent watering gave the nutsedge life. There's at least a dozen or so ranging from an inch to 3-4 inches tall. I'm thinking of either painting them with concentrated glyphosate or certainty. I plan on mixing some certainty for another application so I could take advantage then. Any other suggestion are welcomed.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Let them emerge. You have more Nutsedge than you think. 30 days from when the seed has emerged, is when you can hit the Nutsedge with your Certainty.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 2, 2020)

That may be the best course of action. Seems like the nutsedge has doubled in the last couple days. On the bright side, the seed has begun to germinate.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 2, 2020)

@greendoc was on point, there's so much nutsedge now and I'm not sure how to go about dealing with. Seed has emerged but its coming along slow. The nutsedge is becoming dense and I'm worried it'll overtake the area soon. It'll be at least another three weeks before I could hit it with certainty. Would there be any drawbacks in cutting it for the time being?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are about a week from being able to spray with Certainty.


----------

